# Turkey Shoot, Week #2, March 28 / April 4



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 28, 2010)

Man......When I said  " Let's get this Turkey Shoot started" 
We sure did......I want to thank everyone for a right good kickoff....  

Hats off this week...to Nolan, Mike and Drew for some great shooting from these fine young men.. 

Scoring was the only confusing issue...So we'll  go over it again this week...


REMEMBER....
Ya...Gotta...Hit...Da...Bird...


Yardage For Week #2, 16 yards

Practice how and all you want during the Week   Except on the day you choose to shoot for score!  

You must be !  

Field Points Only
Enter only one (1) target each week for score. 
Post picture showing arrows in target, date, score, signature 
Targets submitted for score, shall be "THREE", 3- arrows, shot cold, no warm up. 
No changes and or additions to target allowed.  
Scoring shall be by the "Honor System"

Scoring is within the body of the turkey:
Head shot, Waddle area around eye = 10-points
Center of  Target = 9-points 
Second Scoring Ring= 8-points
Third Scoring Ring= 7-points
Forth Scoring Ring= 6-points 
All other hits in the head or body = 2-points 
Robinhood a shot=Doubles the score of the first arrow
Break the line in a scoring ring, counts as the higher score

Senior Standings for week #1.....
2-WheelFoster-25
Bucksback-24
Katera73-19
Jeff Kitchens-16
GaCarver-10
Trykon7-10
Jake Allen-10
Al33-8
TNGirl-7
Bam Bam-6
LongBowDave1-6
BKBigKid-6
Belle-Bows-6
HuskyBottom-6
Elbow-2
LongStreet1-2
Stick-N-String-2
HoundHandler-0
NGABowHunter-0

Junior Standings for Week #1
Nolan -20
Mike-15
Drew-15


Kids Target:
www.lyndenhuggins.com/.../targets/turkey.jpg

Everyone Keep After It and Shoot Straight...


----------



## Elbow (Mar 28, 2010)

What a fine group we got here! Woo! Hoo!
El


----------



## Katera73 (Mar 29, 2010)

Boy 16 yards on the bird head I need to practice everyday this week or I'll have a goose egg.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 29, 2010)

This looks like a blast, but I'm more than a week behind, so will just watch this fun. I can't catch up at all!!! good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Katera73 (Mar 29, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> This looks like a blast, but I'm more than a week behind, so will just watch this fun. I can't catch up at all!!! good luck everyone!!!



I would not say that.  You could catch up easy at 16 yards alot people like myself could come up with nothing. I have heard you are a purty good shot too. Give it a try its fun if we come in 1st or last.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 29, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> This looks like a blast, but I'm more than a week behind, so will just watch this fun. I can't catch up at all!!! good luck everyone!!!



We will allow make up's as we need to ...church, family, work, life in general, all can come into play and we understand....
I will be glad to keep up with it and sort it out!  

If others want to join in?   
Let me know?

The more the merrier...This gonna be fun....!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 30, 2010)

Okay, got it to print out, so will get started today on this!!!!!


----------



## TGUN (Mar 30, 2010)

I am in if you are considering make ups. Same boat, working out of town for 14 days and could not shoot last weeks. Down town New York hotel would probably have a cow if I set up a target and started flinging arrows  . If I can do a make up, I would like to join in. I will be back Thursday and will shoot last weeks Friday and this weeks Saturday if you are good with that. Don't worry, no one is in danger of losing their place with me in it.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 30, 2010)

If my practice today  was any indication of the shooting this week......no worries  TGun and TNGirl you will be caught up!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 30, 2010)

TGUN said:


> I am in if you are considering make ups. Same boat, working out of town for 14 days and could not shoot last weeks. Down town New York hotel would probably have a cow if I set up a target and started flinging arrows  . If I can do a make up, I would like to join in. I will be back Thursday and will shoot last weeks Friday and this weeks Saturday if you are good with that. Don't worry, no one is in danger of losing their place with me in it.



TGUN...Thats fine ..Make them up when you can...
Our objective here is to keep shooting and have some fun


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 30, 2010)

Tough Target; even more tough from 50 feet.

1st shot fine. The other two indicitive of a not rock solid, bow arm.  Shot 6:30 this morning, under lights. Tough to pull 55 pounds of bow. 

9 points, I reckon.


----------



## Katera73 (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I was going to practice today like yestarday. But I felt froggy so I went for it. Got 14 pts one barely cut the head on the 6 ring but I'll take it I'm just glad all three are in the paper.  Wouldn't you know my shot # 4 was right in the head under the eye  but then the next 2 didn't even hit paper.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 30, 2010)

Joey...
That will be a 15...you cut the ring so it scores a 9


----------



## Katera73 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Joey...
> That will be a 15...you cut the ring so it scores a 9



Your right bubba thanks for catching that.


----------



## GAcarver (Mar 31, 2010)

*target week 2*

Her is my second week target, I have been working shooting three  under and man what a difference. Seems my line of sight is a lot better.

11 this week ,   Just looked at the scoring details, I was counting one point for outside the rings for a body hit.
 So close to another 9 points.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is my week 2 shots. Took a break between teleconferences to run out and shoot. Got to love working from home! Got me an 18 this week. Don't know what happend to the 3rd arrow??


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 31, 2010)

GAcarver said:


> Her is my second week target, I have been working shooting three  under and man what a difference. Seems my line of sight is a lot better.
> 
> 11 this week ,   Just looked at the scoring details, I was counting one point for outside the rings for a body hit.
> So close to another 9 points.
> ...




GaCarver...
One hit=9
two hits @ 2-points each =4
score should be 13

Any hits in the head or body outside the scoring areas is 2 points each


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 31, 2010)

2wheelfoster said:


> Here is my week 2 shots. Took a break between teleconferences to run out and shoot. Got to love working from home! Got me an 18 this week. Don't know what happend to the 3rd arrow??



Hey Robert...Still might fine shooting...


----------



## GAcarver (Apr 1, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> GaCarver...
> One hit=9
> two hits @ 2-points each =4
> score should be 13
> ...





The one up by the woddle is a miss, did not break the skin.
But close!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 1, 2010)

OK....here's my addition to the Turkey shoot. This is mine for week #1. I think I score a 6...correct? or a 7 since it was a potlikker!!! I missed the beak by THAT MUCH!!!!! This was at 9 yards distance with no prior practice today.


----------



## GAcarver (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks like it broke the line on the 7 ring.


----------



## Elbow (Apr 1, 2010)

Well only 2 of my pics turned out and this was the better one!
It's so sunshiney over here today!
I think 11 points, correct me if I'm wrong Bubba!
El


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 1, 2010)

Elbow said:


> Well only 2 of my pics turned out and this was the better one!
> It's so sunshiney over here today!
> I think 11 points, correct me if I'm wrong Bubba!
> El



Dang....El...Maybe we need to back up some more...That's good shooting....


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 1, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> OK....here's my addition to the Turkey shoot. This is mine for week #1. I think I score a 6...correct? or a 7 since it was a potlikker!!! I missed the beak by THAT MUCH!!!!! This was at 9 yards distance with no prior practice today.



Somebody told me they had the turkey target duck under a arrow this week...
He can be a slippery little fell'r when he wants to!


----------



## Elbow (Apr 1, 2010)

I know Bubba! It was so sunny I was trying to get a good shot! I actually took about 5 but only 2 pics showed up on my download. I tried to get close up and far away shots but this one is the best! 
It works for those of us with bad eyesight!
El


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 1, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Somebody told me they had the turkey target duck under a arrow this week...
> He can be a slippery little fell'r when he wants to!



I practiced the 16 yd shot this afternoon......gonna be pretty pitiful I believe!!!! I guess mine is ducking pretty well!!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 1, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> I practiced the 16 yd shot this afternoon......gonna be pretty pitiful I believe!!!! I guess mine is ducking pretty well!!!!



I think we all need to do like Al did....just cluck and purr at him and he'll stand still for ya....maybe!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 1, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> I practiced the 16 yd shot this afternoon......gonna be pretty pitiful I believe!!!! I guess mine is ducking pretty well!!!!



Remember the pill bottle and knock the bottom out of it.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 1, 2010)

GAcarver said:


> The one up by the woddle is a miss, did not break the skin.
> But close!



Only by a "HAIR"......


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 2, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Remember the pill bottle and knock the bottom out of it.



Thanks Al!!! You always make me feel better with your encouragement and I DO better then!!!!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 2, 2010)

16 yards was tuff apparently ! I gotta big 0!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 2, 2010)

I got a goose egg also. All around it but nothing scored. No point in posting a pic.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 2, 2010)

Al33 said:


> I got a goose egg also. All around it but nothing scored. No point in posting a pic.



IMO, you have demostrated your expertise in putting a fast moving stick with sharp point upside the head
of a thunder chicken!   
For this week. 
Hero!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 2, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> IMO, you have demostrated your expertise in putting a fast moving stick with sharp point upside the head
> of a thunder chicken!
> For this week.
> Hero!



Not once, but twice too!


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's my week 2! Had a buddy from Tradgang send me some arrow dynamics with 200 grain fp's and 100 grain inserts and they shot out of the new buffallo awesome!! right at 660 grainsTunning done!!  Here is what a mailing tube and $30 worth of fake fur and feathers from michaels will make ya


----------



## TGUN (Apr 3, 2010)

Playing catch up, just got back in town for 3 days. Here is my week one shot yesterday. threw one arrow. looks like a 16 to me. I will get week 2 shot today and shoot week 3 on monday before I leave. Thanks again for letting me catch up.


----------



## belle&bows (Apr 3, 2010)

No need for a pic from me.... but I did hit paper!!!

Score.... zero!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 3, 2010)

Husky Bottoms said:


> Here's my week 2! Had a buddy from Tradgang send me some arrow dynamics with 200 grain fp's and 100 grain inserts and they shot out of the new buffallo awesome!! right at 660 grainsTunning done!!





TGUN said:


> Playing catch up, just got back in town for 3 days. Here is my week one shot yesterday. threw one arrow. looks like a 16 to me. I will get week 2 shot today and shoot week 3 on monday before I leave. Thanks again for letting me catch up.



Outstanding shooting gentlemen!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 3, 2010)

was raining heavy this morning, then then clouds cleared and it turned into a sunny day. took advantage of it long enough for me and mike to fling some arrows at da birds!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 3, 2010)

Look's like ya got him!

Nice ....shooting Dave!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 3, 2010)

Drew just got is shots done for the week. Shooting his new arrows I got him at the state shoot


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 3, 2010)

robert,
tell drew ,nice shooting! what kind of arrows did you get him?


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 3, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> robert,
> tell drew ,nice shooting! what kind of arrows did you get him?



He said "thanks. I got him some GoldTip 1535's with 125 gr. tips. They shoot nice out of his hickory self bow


----------



## Elbow (Apr 3, 2010)

Way to go Drew!
El


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 3, 2010)

Elbow said:


> Way to go Drew!
> El



Drew said "thanks"!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 4, 2010)

Nolan and I haven't shot since we posted our targets last Sunday. Spent the week in Fla in the keys and airboats in the everglades. Got  to see a Key deer which was pretty cool.
Anyway I got a fat goose egg but Nolan did good.


----------



## devolve (Apr 4, 2010)

I was going to print some out and catch up on week 1 then week 2 tomorrow. guess im out. printer wont power up.


----------



## gurn (Apr 4, 2010)

Great job to all!! 
Once again Bubba has out done himself in keeping things interesting.


----------



## trykon7 (Apr 4, 2010)

Well I went to post my pic this morning and the picture didn't take...So hopefully I am trusted enough to fix my target and take another pic to post!!!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 4, 2010)

trykon7 said:


> Well I went to post my pic this morning and the picture didn't take...So hopefully I am trusted enough to fix my target and take another pic to post!!!!!



Yep...Not a problem....Post when you can..


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 4, 2010)

devolve said:


> I was going to print some out and catch up on week 1 then week 2 tomorrow. guess im out. printer wont power up.



Make up when you can....Come on and join in on the fun!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Apr 4, 2010)

19 this week.

Jeff Kitchens


----------



## TGUN (Apr 4, 2010)

Here is my Week 2. forgot to write on it so I had to add text (sorry). Threw another to the left again, I think it is the same arrow. Need to throw it out  (well it could be-maybe)


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 4, 2010)

Mine was a big Goose egg this week 
all around that turkey but nothing that counted.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 5, 2010)

I missed the turkey with all three of my shots on Saturday for week #2 scores. I have a picture but JakeAllen has it on his camera. He may or may not post it up with this for me. Don't matter....they were pretty sad for sure!!!! Oh well....there's always the next week!!!!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I misse week two, finaly got a job and had to go to NC. But I think week 3 yardage is more for me.


----------



## Elbow (Apr 6, 2010)

That is some good shooting TGun and Jeff!
El


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Apr 6, 2010)

Week #2. Just a bit outside. Yes another zero.


----------

